# Separation? Unable to decide for over 5 years



## mirmex (Jan 15, 2010)

If you check my statistics, you will see that my last post was about two years ago. I thought (or hope) it could be useful for someone in a similar situation as myself to read my impressions/comments since then. Trying to be honest to myself, I'd say that I ...realized?....felt? ...knew?...that my marriage was busted more than 5 years ago. In all this time, I had tried to suppress this feeling and delay any decision, part in love to my daughter, part... I don't know, maybe simply because I don't have the the guts to confront the situation. If you're curious about my personal story, during all this time I have felt the most miserable man on earth. And while I am persuaded I should separate and divorce, I have been incapable of doing it. I am completely puzzled by this situation, I am a very successful person in my professional life, recognized and admired by many people in the country I life (and I'm talking about really top level), talking difficult decisions almost every day. And yet, in my personal life I'm completely lost, feeling like a miserable ant. So here is my advice: you will know when you have to take this step. Don't loose a single day because it is not going to improve. Have the courage I lack and don't let your life be ruined. You don't deserve what I'm going through!


----------



## abetterme (Mar 8, 2012)

Have you sought professional help?


----------



## mirmex (Jan 15, 2010)

I have seen occasionally a psychologist, but not great help. The point is that deep inside I am pretty convinced that the only solution is divorce, but for some reason I'm unable to follow this way. And my life is in perpetual misery...


----------



## abetterme (Mar 8, 2012)

Try reading Desperate Marriages by Gary Chapman


----------

